# Acidente no Aeroporto de Faro fez 15 anos



## algarvio1980 (15 Jan 2008 às 21:10)

Passaram quinze anos sobre o trágico acidente de aviação que na chuvosa manhã de 21 de Dezembro de 1992 vitimou cerca de 54 passageiros e fez várias dezenas de feridos de um voo charter da companhia holandesa Martinair.









Nessa semana o Algarve foi fustigado por chuvas torrenciais e ventos fortes recordou-me bem deste desastre tinha 12 anos, já chovia torrencialmente há dias no Algarve, havia água por todo o lado, tudo devido a uma depressão situada a SW do Algarve mais conhecida por gota fria.





Em baixo os valores de precipitação em Faro ocorridos de 19 a 24 de Dezembro de 1992:

Dia 19 de Dezembro: 58 mm
Dia 20 de Dezembro: 10 mm
Dia 21 de Dezembro (dia do desastre): 97 mm
Dia 22 de Dezembro: 80 mm
Dia 23 de Dezembro: 121 mm
Dia 24 de Dezembro: 28 mm

Total: 394 mm

Fonte: IM

Impressionante a precipitação no Algarve em 1992, hoje é mais raramente ocorrer estes episódios como aconteceu em 1989, 1992 e 1997, as cheias mais catastróficas recentes.


----------



## Agreste (15 Jan 2008 às 23:10)

Também cá estava nessa altura. Tinha chuvido bastante nessa madrugada. Uma valente trovoada... Agora não sei porque se fala em más condições da pista na altura da aterragem. Já não chovia. Já não me lembro das conclusões do inquérito...


----------



## Vince (15 Jan 2008 às 23:46)

Agreste disse:


> Também cá estava nessa altura. Tinha chuvido bastante nessa madrugada. Uma valente trovoada... Agora não sei porque se fala em más condições da pista na altura da aterragem. Já não chovia. Já não me lembro das conclusões do inquérito...



Entre as várias causas, a meterológica foi o windshear induzido por 2 microburst's provocados por uma trovoada e também a chuva intensa.



> *METEOROLOGIA
> Aproximação desestabilizada e Microburst provocam acidente*
> 
> O Controle de Aproximação não advertiu a tripulação de vôo sobre a possibilidade de Microburst na final, mas o relatório oficial do acidente notou que uma tripulação experiente como aquela, deveria ter estado alerta para essa possibilidade.
> ...


http://www.airsafetygroup.com.br/show.php?not=46&titulo=16


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Set 2008 às 12:18)

*Martinair: Comandante do avião que aterrou antes do acidente assegura "total dependência da torre"*

O comandante do último avião a aterrar no Aeroporto de Faro antes do acidente com o voo da companhia aérea Martinair em 1992 garantiu hoje em julgamento que os pilotos tinham "total dependência da torre de controlo durante a aterragem".

A 21 de Dezembro de 1992 o comandante Chambom aterrou um avião Boeing no Aeroporto de Faro, minutos antes do acidente com o voo MP 495 da Martinair, tendo hoje garantido em tribunal que os pilotos estavam "totalmente dependentes das informações fornecidas pelo controlador aéreo".

"Os instrumentos do avião (INS) são utilizados durante o voo", a tripulação "não utiliza os instrumentos de indicação de vento para aterrar", recebe as informações "prestadas pela torre de controlo", afirmou a testemunha.

O julgamento deste processo, em que a Martinair pede uma indemnização de 125 milhões de euros à Aeroportos de Portugal (ANA) e às companhias seguradoras Tranquilidade, Global e Império, por alegada falta de informação sobre as condições meteorológicas que se faziam sentir no momento do acidente, iniciou-se terça-feira no Tribunal Administrativo de Circulo de Lisboa, com dezenas de testemunhas arroladas.

O comandante do Boeing explicou ainda que não recebeu qualquer informação de mau tempo que o levasse a cancelar a aterragem, depois de ter sido confrontado pelo advogado da Martinair Magalhães e Silva, com o facto de na altura um comandante da TAP "ter comunicado via rádio que estava a atravessar uma tempestade".

Em contraposição, Alves Pereira, advogado da Aeroportos de Portugal (ANA), lembrou que o mesmo comandante do Boeing registou uma quebra de velocidade do vento de "20 para cinco nós durante a aproximação final" da aeronave à pista do Aeroporto de Faro.

O comandante do Boeing explicou que à altitude a que se encontrava, a cerca de 2.000 pés, a "alteração de vento era normal", de acordo com as condições atmosféricas verificadas. 

Durante a audiência, marcada por questões técnicas relacionadas com aeronáutica e que decorreu com tradução simultânea em inglês, o colectivo de juízes resolveu nomear dois especialistas nacionais em aviação para colaborarem com o tribunal.

Durante a sessão, o advogado da Martinair salientou que as condições meteorológicas registadas às 08:33, hora do acidente, eram de visibilidade reduzida, aguaceiros convectivos e céu encoberto acompanhado de trovoadas, devido a uma forte depressão vinda do Oceano Atlântico.

O acidente ocorreu no Aeroporto de Faro, com um avião DC-10 do operador Martinair Holland, a 21 de Dezembro de 1992, com 340 pessoas a bordo, das quais 13 pertenciam à tripulação do aparelho, conforme consta do relatório do acidente.

Ainda de acordo com o relatório 22/ACCID/GPI/92, do Gabinete de Prevenção e Investigação de Acidentes, o acidente vitimou 56 pessoas, registou 106 feridos graves e 178 feridos ligeiros ou ilesos.



> *Martinair pede 125 milhões de euros por desastre com avião no Aeroporto de Faro em 1992*
> 
> A companhia de aviação holandesa Martinair pede uma indemnização de 125 milhões de euros à Aeroportos de Portugal, alegando que esta empresa "não forneceu dados meteorológicos à tripulação" do avião acidentado em Faro em 1992, afirmou hoje o advogado da transportadora.
> 
> ...



Fonte: LUSA

Inacreditável passados quase 16 anos ainda andam em tribunal com este caso.


----------



## Seavoices (10 Set 2008 às 16:10)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Martinair: Comandante do avião que aterrou antes do acidente assegura "total dependência da torre"*
> 
> O comandante do último avião a aterrar no Aeroporto de Faro antes do acidente com o voo da companhia aérea Martinair em 1992 garantiu hoje em julgamento que os pilotos tinham "total dependência da torre de controlo durante a aterragem".
> 
> ...



Por aquilo que li no relatório das conclusões sobre o acidente, apenas um item pode ser considerado como causa da torre de controle naquele dia, e relativamente à leitura dos valores de vento. Pelo que me pareceu, existia um selector manual para seleccionar qual dos instrumentos estava seleccionado (referente à pista 11 e pista 29). O relatório indica que o control poderá ter dada a informação referente à pista incorrecta.

Mas de referir que, naquela data, a questão dos Microbrust ainda estava em acesa discussão na aviação mundial, em especial nos Estados Unidos, e não era obrigatoriedade por parte dos aparelhos e dos aeroportos de terem radades Dopler para detecção do problema.

Outras falhas em termos de procedimentos de segurança foram apontadas exclusivamente aos comandantes do avião, ainda mais graves que a questão da falta de informação da torre de controlo (gestão de potencia dos motores, gestão da travagem bem como a mudança de piloto automático para manual entre outras).

Sendo um caso bastante técnico, certamente que este processo de nada resultada...


----------



## Luis Rosa (11 Set 2008 às 23:19)

Quem quiser ler o relatório, tem-o disponivel na net:

http://www.gpiaa.gov.pt/tempfiles/20080218182343moptc.pdf 

Luis


----------

